# Using a surge protector with a laser printer



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

I read a warning on a website (thought it was the TOG new one but can't find it today) that said never use a surge protector with a laser printer it will burn out the ????something or other. Anyone ever heard of this?

Ernie


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

The rule of thumb is that the laser printer and your computer do not need to be on the same circuit. A laser printer is power hungry and can cause a brownout on the circuit - and if your PC is on that circuit (especially older ones) then you could corrupt your data. So the assumption is that if you are using a surge protector - you are also plugging something else into it and therefore sharing the circuit with the laser printer. 

HOWEVER most wall outlets in homes are on the same circuit and then this becomes a mute point. I have never seen this happen ( been an IT consultant for 12 years) but it is definitely possible.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Use a surge on everything. I think you may be thinking of UPS battery backups, they just don't have the juice for a printer.

A quick story on a surge protector - I installed a system for a guy who was having a new building built on his property. Had his house, a small office building there at the time. We were in the office, I was showing him how to use his new system. 

Suddenly there was a flash of light so bright it seemed to come through the walls, as the office just had one of those little octagonal windows. I'll never forget that flash.

Turns out the guy unloading roof trusses from a truck hit a major power line running down the railroad tracks out back. Put out power all over the area. And blew all 14 tires on the truck. Melted the wheel bearings so they could not even roll the truck.

Anyhow, I left but the guy called me the next morning. Said he wanted me there when he turned to computer back on. 

When I got there he said all the appliances in his house were wiped. TV's , fridge, washer, dryer, etc. Gone. Said the neighbors had the fuses blow out of their sockets so hard they bent the doors of the fuse boxes.

I flipped the switch on the computer and it fired right up. Needed a new "fuse" in the surge protector, but that computer system was the only thing that still worked.

ONE last thing - More stuff gets wiped by lightning hitting phone lines than power lines. Fax machines and computers. And it goes as far as it can. Ends up zapping the motherboard, not the modem. 

SO phone line surge, as well as PC's. Everything I've got is on them. TV's,etc. Not cheap $9.99 power strips, real surges.
.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

All helpful info...but it specifically said it would cause something in the printer to burn out. Have been pouring over websites trying to find it. Will send it in if/when I do.

Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

FOUND IT: at SUBLIMATION TIPS

*NEVER - NEVER - NEVER HAVE A SURGE PROTECTOR BETWEEN YOUR LASER PRINTER AND THE WALL OUTLET. The surge protector can create a problem in the cartridge and cause the mag sleeve to burn out. This will cause light printing. ALWAYS plug your laser printer directly into the wall outlet.*​
Have no idea what a mag sleeve is but it sounds important. Ernie​


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

The reason you had to look so hard is no place else says that. They say don't plug it into the UPS, which is correct. I beleive many UPS's even tell you that in the owners manual.

But a surge protector just prvents a whooping big bunch of current from overwhelming whatever it's plugged in to. 

Of course, you can do as you wish, but mine is going to stay in the surge.
.


----------



## Dingbat (Jun 12, 2007)

Laser jets run a repeated heating cycle. Current draw cycles about every minute from very little current to a large spike, then back down again. Surge protectors and multi-outlet power adaptors have a specific current rating and in most cases a circuit breaker. If you have mulitple devices on the same power adaptor or surge protector, the repeated current cycle can trip your breaker and crash your system. Some of the newest surge protectors have circuitry to protect your equipment and attempt to restrict the repeated surge. This protection can cause a reaction in your printer, making it attempt to draw even more current to complete it's cycle. This constant adjustment to the protection circuits can cause tremendous wear to your printer. Plug the printer into the wall outlet and not a power adaptor. Just be sure that you don't connect too much equipment to a single electical circuit in your home wiring or you just might pop a breaker in your main panel.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Now that I can understand. An explanation, not just an unqualified statement. I'll change mine right now.....


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Dingbat said:


> Laser jets run a repeated heating cycle. Current draw cycles about every minute from very little current to a large spike, then back down again. Surge protectors and multi-outlet power adaptors have a specific current rating and in most cases a circuit breaker. If you have mulitple devices on the same power adaptor or surge protector, the repeated current cycle can trip your breaker and crash your system. Some of the newest surge protectors have circuitry to protect your equipment and attempt to restrict the repeated surge. This protection can cause a reaction in your printer, making it attempt to draw even more current to complete it's cycle. This constant adjustment to the protection circuits can cause tremendous wear to your printer. Plug the printer into the wall outlet and not a power adaptor. Just be sure that you don't connect too much equipment to a single electical circuit in your home wiring or you just might pop a breaker in your main panel.


 
Thanks for the info, Ed


----------

